# How to make Feijue M better



## 1001010101001 (Apr 29, 2018)

So I ordered a Mojue from cubezz... then got this. It felt really loose out of the box and popped like nightmare. I decided to test the springs after unscrewing them, and they were very elastic. I replaced them with MF3RS2 springs and now it feels like a Valk. I also like this better than the Weilogn GTS.


----------



## Tabe (Apr 29, 2018)

Interesting idea. Might try doing that. I *want* to like the Feijue but it's so unstable out of the box, I just can't.


----------



## rancourt (Oct 16, 2018)

I have a Feijue M (aka "Shaolin Popey") on order; a little dismayed to hear that it's so unstable, especially seeing as one of the things I loved about the Cyclone Boys 3x3 was that it proved quite stable (with a bit of tightening). I'm not surprised at all to hear that a spring upgrade improved stability greatly, and I thank you, 1001010101001, for that suggestion!


----------

